# Show off thread!!!



## macster9090 (Jul 1, 2008)

show ur interior pix let see what u have done!!! :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## macster9090 (Jul 1, 2008)

yo this is beat no one wants to show off there interior pix.. i kno theres alot of ppl out there with redone interiors!


----------



## KDI_CUSTOMS (Mar 22, 2008)

macster9090 said:


> yo this is beat no one wants to show off there interior pix.. i kno theres alot of ppl out there with redone interiors!


I love to pix whore!! :laugh: Heres a small sample. I will post more in a few.

MK3 GTI Front and rear seats are black vinyl and blue suede w custom seat heaters. Headliner has 3d VW Peace Sign. A/B/C pillars are suede wrapped. Sunshade was filled and GTI is inset in suede. Misc parts dyed to match blue suede.


























MK4 GTI Headliner in suede w 3D Retro Running Rabbit. A/B/C pillar and door gaskets wrapped in suede. Misc parts dyed to match.


















Dope Custom Interiors Thread
http://www.mk1dubz.com/forums/showthread.php?t=455


----------



## GTIVRob6 (Jan 28, 2010)

Just redid my mk 3 with black felt, $2 a yard at Jo-anns.


----------



## Euro 323i (Nov 29, 2005)

KDI_CUSTOMS said:


> I love to pix whore!!


Tim,
Nice work bro.....
Kevin
Can I play also even though they are bimmers...


----------



## macster9090 (Jul 1, 2008)

they all look awesome... i have to ask what were your methods of doing this?


----------



## Euro 323i (Nov 29, 2005)

macster9090 said:


> they all look awesome... i have to ask what were your methods of doing this?


I kind of have an advantage as this is my business and I do upholstery for a living. Most people can wrap things themselves but when it comes to the actual sewing I would suggest using an industrial walking foot machine if you plan on sewing the upholstery yourself.
Kevin


----------



## beatrixkiddo (Apr 26, 2008)

Euro 323i said:


> I kind of have an advantage as this is my business and I do upholstery for a living. Most people can wrap things themselves but when it comes to the actual sewing I would suggest using an industrial walking foot machine if you plan on sewing the upholstery yourself.
> Kevin


i've been doing some research, but since you're in here offering some advice  which brand of sewing machine is best? my wife does a lot of sewing and embroidery so i think i got the sewing covered. just need to put together the correct machine and tools. thanks for the advice/help!


----------



## Euro 323i (Nov 29, 2005)

beatrixkiddo said:


> i've been doing some research, but since you're in here offering some advice  which brand of sewing machine is best? my wife does a lot of sewing and embroidery so i think i got the sewing covered. just need to put together the correct machine and tools. thanks for the advice/help!


No real preference really. Really depends on your budget or if you want new. Not many machines made in japan any longer, most are made in China with QC of Japan tolerances. Consew, Juki's, Adlers are all nice but you can get copies for less. Look at the Artisan line, Artisan 618sc is a good machine for the money. My double needle machine is an older Japanese model but still used might run you 2-3k.
Kevin


----------



## beatrixkiddo (Apr 26, 2008)

Euro 323i said:


> No real preference really. Really depends on your budget or if you want new. Not many machines made in japan any longer, most are made in China with QC of Japan tolerances. Consew, Juki's, Adlers are all nice but you can get copies for less. Look at the Artisan line, Artisan 618sc is a good machine for the money. My double needle machine is an older Japanese model but still used might run you 2-3k.
> Kevin


Dang, wasn't thinking it'd be that much. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Euro 323i (Nov 29, 2005)

beatrixkiddo said:


> Dang, wasn't thinking it'd be that much. Thanks for the info.


Look for a good machine on CL you might be able to find one for $6- 800.00
Kevin


----------



## beatrixkiddo (Apr 26, 2008)

Euro 323i said:


> Look for a good machine on CL you might be able to find one for $6- 800.00
> Kevin


That's more like it. I know it isn't cheap. I think we paid $3-4k for her embroidery machine. I try not to remember purchases like those  Thanks again for all the info :beer:


----------



## KDI_CUSTOMS (Mar 22, 2008)

I do custom upholstery also. I am running a Pfaff 1245 sewing machine. I picked it up reconditioned for around $1000. Im on the hunt for a custom made Pfaff 1245 long arm. Pfaff is made in Germany and I was told that it is one of the best. :beer:


----------



## Euro 323i (Nov 29, 2005)

KDI_CUSTOMS said:


> I do custom upholstery also. I am running a Pfaff 1245 sewing machine. I picked it up reconditioned for around $1000. Im on the hunt for a custom made Pfaff 1245 long arm. Pfaff is made in Germany and I was told that it is one of the best. :beer:


Yep Tim forgot about the Pfaffs, are you looking for a long arm for door panels. Did they take down your plaid thread I can not get to it.
Kevin


----------



## macster9090 (Jul 1, 2008)

hey guys ive been looking for a material i like to do my interior.. does the material matter from what it is made of? im planing on doing the headliner, posts, center of door cards, center of seats and shift boot... if so what type do u recommend. i was just gonna pick up a roll from a fabric wholesaler ur somthin... thanks:thumbup:


----------



## blazinnate (Oct 17, 2008)

i'll post pictures of my back seats i re-upholstered when i get home tonight. i came up with my own design of a diamond pattern for my mk4 jetta. this winter i'll be doing the front seats, i ran out of time in class and only got the back seats done. i know the front seats will take a bit longer, being they're the recaro's, as it's a GLI.

edit: don't go for just any fabric. you want to make sure to get automotive fabric. normal stuff from any given store isn't going to have good UV protection, so it will fade out pretty quick. tinted windows will obviously help curb that a little bit, but they will still fade quick if they aren't treated to deal with UV.


----------



## beatrixkiddo (Apr 26, 2008)

blazinnate said:


> i'll post pictures of my back seats i re-upholstered when i get home tonight. i came up with my own design of a diamond pattern for my mk4 jetta. this winter i'll be doing the front seats, i ran out of time in class and only got the back seats done. i know the front seats will take a bit longer, being they're the recaro's, as it's a GLI.


nice! OP, don't mean to highjack your thread, but i found this while searching for ideas/DIY's. good examples if you mute the kenny g music, or don't mute it 

http://www.youtube.com/user/Cechaflo#g/u


----------



## blazinnate (Oct 17, 2008)

door card insert which use to be black








close up of my design








just after i got it together








the backrests in the car, and you can see the package tray i recovered as well, with the GLI logo








side view









since the pictures i have also finished the cushions, and like i said earlier, i will be doing the front seats this winter while my car is apart for paint and body work.


----------



## beatrixkiddo (Apr 26, 2008)

Holy faking **** man, that's tight. Had no idea you were about to bring it. Where do you buy your supplies, leather, and whatnot from?


----------



## blazinnate (Oct 17, 2008)

haha thanks a lot man! well i ordered the supplies through school, when i did those i was a student at wyotech. that also means i used the machines and all the other supplies at school. since then i've graduated though, so i'm looking to buy a machine and hopefully start a little business of my own. still have a lot to learn but i think these turned out great, and i haven't gotten a bad comment on them yet.


----------



## beatrixkiddo (Apr 26, 2008)

blazinnate said:


> haha thanks a lot man! well i ordered the supplies through school, when i did those i was a student at wyotech. that also means i used the machines and all the other supplies at school. since then i've graduated though, so i'm looking to buy a machine and hopefully start a little business of my own. still have a lot to learn but i think these turned out great, and i haven't gotten a bad comment on them yet.


that's cool. my wife sews so i think we're gonna start out with simple stuff like head rest, arm rest, etc. leather headliner would be the sht.


----------



## blazinnate (Oct 17, 2008)

beatrixkiddo said:


> that's cool. my wife sews so i think we're gonna start out with simple stuff like head rest, arm rest, etc. leather headliner would be the sht.


when you're stretching stuff over arm rests and stuff like that, when gluing, make sure you give plenty of time for the glue to get nice and tacky before you lay down the fabric. i got to the point on the door inserts where it almost felt dry to the touch before i put the vinyl down, and thats when i got the best results. more pictures will come when i get time to get the front seats done. those are the ones i'm worried about, they're a little more complicated than the back seats!

let me tell ya, the seat inserts were tough! it took me 2 full days of sewing the topstitch, between plotting and sewing. after about 4 or 5 test inserts to get exactly what i wanted, i had a friend help me plot the lines to get ready to sew, otherwise it would have taken longer.


----------



## vdubbinn8611 (Apr 14, 2008)

Always use the excuse to show off...


----------



## Euro 323i (Nov 29, 2005)

blazinnate said:


> since the pictures i have also finished the cushions, and like i said earlier, i will be doing the front seats this winter while my car is apart for paint and body work.


Cool Diamond work a customer of mine finally installed his kits. Orange on black microsuede.
Kevin


----------



## macster9090 (Jul 1, 2008)

these seats look amazing!!! i wanna redo the black leather seats in my passat.. im doing a blue type of plaid/stripe design on my headliner and i want to do the center of my seats with the same material.. does anyone kno about how much it would cost to have the seats redone custom like that!

thanks!


----------



## Euro 323i (Nov 29, 2005)

macster9090 said:


> these seats look amazing!!! i wanna redo the black leather seats in my passat.. im doing a blue type of plaid/stripe design on my headliner and i want to do the center of my seats with the same material.. does anyone kno about how much it would cost to have the seats redone custom like that!
> 
> thanks!


That is really hard to answer. It is just like paint you can get decent paint jobs for 2-3k and you can pay 15k and up for higher end paint. There are different grades of leather anything from $4 sq/ft to $20. Who ever you use, check their quality of work not just a few cars but a number of cars to see how well they do. You can also look for a shop that specializes in Dub interiors. My core is BMW kits so I can not help you in your arena unless it is older Mk 2 recaros or VW SCIROCCO II. I will be doing my wifes 2010 EOS in the spring and will have kits as well. 
Kevin


----------



## blazinnate (Oct 17, 2008)

Euro 323i said:


> Cool Diamond work a customer of mine finally installed his kits. Orange on black microsuede.
> Kevin


if i could have found the right color suede to match the color of my wheels, i would have gone that route in a heartbeat. i had a buddy do blue suede diamond inserts with gray collars and it looked fantastic. heck if i get bored, maybe i'll try out suede just because.....


----------



## Euro 323i (Nov 29, 2005)

blazinnate said:


> if i could have found the right color suede to match the color of my wheels, i would have gone that route in a heartbeat. i had a buddy do blue suede diamond inserts with gray collars and it looked fantastic. heck if i get bored, maybe i'll try out suede just because.....


 I really like working with micro suede this is my first diamond work, one of the cars I did for one of the local ball players.
62 caddy with a modern update...


----------



## blazinnate (Oct 17, 2008)

i really like diamond designs, i just really wanted to do something different with it to really make it my own. that caddy you did looks real nice.

edit: i only typed caddy once, for some reason its showing up twice though.



Euro 323i said:


> I really like working with micro suede this is my first diamond work, one of the cars I did for one of the local ball players.
> 62 caddy with a modern update...


----------

